# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تلفن گزینش دانشگاه تهران؟

## TIGER

سلام
بچه ها لطفا هر کسی تلفن گزینش دانشگاه تهران رو داره بزاره لطفا
البته اگر هم گزینش جدا داره من گزینش بخش حقوق رو میخوام

----------


## artim

> سلام
> بچه ها لطفا هر کسی تلفن گزینش دانشگاه تهران رو داره بزاره لطفا
> البته اگر هم گزینش جدا داره من گزینش بخش حقوق رو میخوام


از 118 راحت بگیر

----------


## rezairanpur

برو سایت دانشکده ی حقوق اونجا نوشته

----------

